# A Few Bottles Cleaned Up...



## Staunton Dan (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's a few bottles cleaned up from Tuesday's dig. 
 1st is local medicine that I have never dug before. Logan-Tyree-Martin. I know that Tyree was the 1st black druggist in Staunton. The bottle should be pretty scarce. Unfortunately it has a small ding on the lip.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 31, 2011)

Next is a cobalt Sharp and Dohme...


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 31, 2011)

The Potter Parlin Co....


----------



## Staunton Dan (Mar 31, 2011)

And a neat hobnail dish top. Don't know how this didn't get broken. Remember that this is from the 1890s or earlier.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice old finds, that's a good spot..


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Mar 31, 2011)

another druggist!!!!Staunton must have had a druggist school! lol   Nice diggins; wish me luck on friday; trying a new spot in g-ville.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 31, 2011)

I think Potter Parlin made baking soda bottles, not sure that is one though?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Dan,

 It looks mustardy to me.

 "POTTER, ELLIS M.â€”Coffee and Spices, 390 Washington street, New York City; residence 146 West 87th street. President and director Potter-Parlin Co.; director Vigilante Mining and Milling Co. and W. L. Johnson Co. Member New York Athletic and Commercial Clubs." From 1900 New York Biographical Directory.

 Digger Odell, back when he used to regularly answer questions had this exchange:

 "Hi, Digger. I live in VA. and recently found a clear bottle about 4 1/2 inches high.  Markings on the top are Sea Gull Baking Powder and the bottom has The Potter Parlin Co. and 32 in the center.  It is in very good shape with a few bubbles in it and appears to be made for a cork.  I found this on my little beach. 

Ellis M Potter and Andrew J. Parlin, operated the Globe Spice Mills in Cincinnati, Ohio in 1882.  In 1885 they registered a trademark for baking powder.  They were importing coffee and fruit flavors in the late 1880s.  The bottles I have seen from this company do not have the name "Sea Gull".  By 1897, they are no longer listed in Cincinnati. Digger." From.

 Digger was all over Potter & Parlin:

 "Dear Sir,
 I found a bottle many years ago , and have taken it to many bottle shops over the years, all over the southeast, and can not find anyone who has ever heard of ,or seen such a bottle. It would be greatly appreciated if you could shed some light on the history of this bottle. In raised letters it has " SEA GULL BAKING POWDER ' around the top in capital letters.  It is 4 1/2 inches tall and    2 7/8 inches in diameter.  It's opening is     9/16 inch  and made for a cork  ( the hole is in a raised  section about 3/4" round and 3/4" high.   It is a pale blue color. On the bottom is a " 21 "  and the words " THE POTTER  PARLIN CO "
     Thank you very much for your time, 
         Sincerely,  Lee Sanders

Lee,
 Your bottle is listed in Zumwalt's Book, Ketchup Pickles Sauces, She describes your bottle as aqua, 4 3/4" x 2 3/8", listed as common and with a value of $1-2. Ellis M. Potter and Anrew J. Parlin, operated the Globe Spice Mills at 54 Main St. in Cincinnati, Ohio, listed in 1882. They filed for a trademark for baking powder in March of 1885 and were still producing the Baking Powder in 1894.
 Digger" From.






 "Misc. grouping- The Potter-Parlin Co. Importers, New York advertising tin, clacker, two book-form boxes, and a metal globe still bank, five items." From.

 "1893â€”The first direct-flame gas coffee roaster in America (Tupholme's English machine) is installed by F.T. Holmes at the plant of the Potter-Parlin Co., New York, which places similar machines on daily rental basis throughout the United States, limiting leases to one firm in a city, obtaining exclusive American rights from the Waygood, Tupholme Co., now the Grocers Engineering & Whitmee, Ltd., London." From.


----------



## madman (Apr 1, 2011)

GREAT FINDS DAN!


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice diggin Dan, thanks for the post.

 I've been out a few times so far this spring, looking for new dumps, before the water warms up enough to dive.  The woods are perfect for dump hunting this time of year, so I'm just dump hunting for now.
 Found a few small toc dumps, but nothing yet.  But I just get the feeling that someting BIG is coming.  I'm thinking colored pontil   :]

 Hope you pull out a nice one soon, maybe nother colored Staunton druggist
 B


----------

